
I'd like to use the web my way, thank you very much Quora - xiaoma
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/IdLikeToUseTheWebMyWayThankYouVeryMuchQuora.aspx
======
coreyp_1
I agree wholeheartedly. I can't stand sites that do this, and am now actively
avoiding them.

